# this weekend



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

well with this shot of cold weather I would trhink a few more ducks are down our way. I hope that helps me when I get out this weekend. Anyone else going to brave the cold this weekend? I will post something when I get done and I mite have some pics know that I have a digital camera!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I went out today for a little while at a local lake, lots of blacks migrating down along with some mallards. I got 2 greenheads and very wary black. More ducks should be on the way, good luck!!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

went down and scouted the lakefront in cleveland. 12/14 ft waves and nothing flying. seen a handfull of mallards and a few divers all along the shore in the marinas hiding. there was about 200 geese though. too bad that is closed.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I saw lots of ducks when I drove a round this morning on all open water I found. I hope when I go out on sat I see half that many.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Plan to hit Magadore Saturday Morning for the last day of blind possesion.
Then try working some harbors in the mornings.
Work on the Geese after the Split. 
Should be plenty of birds to shoot at now.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

hunted cleveland this morning and never got the safety off. but i did let a buffy swim in the deeks for about an hour.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

got out on saturday and didn't really get any good shots. A good # of birds however so I am sure to head out again before the season is out.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i'm ready!! lets go this weekend!(got waders this time)fisn on sun??


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

YA will have to do that. Last chance for a while


----------

